# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با MFC و ++Visual C > مبتدی: خطای The system cannot find the path specified هنگام ایجاد پروژه در نرم افزار Visual Studio

## behnam404

سلام
خیلی از کاربران ممکن است هنگام ایجاد پروژه در نرم افزار Microsoft Visual Studio با این خطا مواجه بشوند :

Unable to start program 'C:\Users\Admin\Documents\Visual Studio 2012\Projects\ConsoleApplication1\Debug\ConsoleApp  lication1.exe'.
The system cannot find the path specified.
 
برای حل این مشکل تنظیمات زیر را انجام دهید (در ویژوال استدیو 2012):

از طریق منوی بالا به مسیر زیر رفته :
 TOOLS > Options > Projects and Solutions : Build and Run 
 در قسمت :
On Run, When Projects are out of date
در منوی کشویی گزینه Always Build را انتخاب کنید .
پروژه جاری را بسته و پروژه جدید ایجاد کنید.

----------


## hamlo7707

تو 2010 باید چیکار کرد؟ من دقیقا به همین مشکل خوردم و هرکاری میکنم درست نمیشه
من اینکار رو تو 2010 کردم

----------


## milad_night_wolf

salam
male man injoori error mide

the system cannot find the file specified
visual 2013 has ...

----------


## vlc_ai

برای من جواب داد.. 
البته پیش فرض فایل هم گذاشتم از دسکتاپ توی درایو D فایل رو بسازه...
مرسی

----------


## shakibxxa64

سلام..


منم واسه نصب silver lightبا این مشکل (the system cannot find the path specified)مواجه شدم 



کمکم کنین لطفا...

----------

